# Wargaming Hobby appreciation thread



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Enough gloom and doom about how everyone is going to quit the hobby because a company wants to squeeze money out of it's fan base.

All of this negative crap makes me feel a little down, so we shall counter all that in this thread.

This thread is NOT a moan thread in any way, so leave your grievances in another thread.

ITT: We state things that we love about the hobby and Games Workshop

The biggest thing for me would be when you buy the box of models and there's way more pieces than you need to make the models. I got two pairs of wings with my possessed models and was over the moon when I found out that I wouldn't have to use either of them for my possessed, as there were enough backpacks to go around. Yes, I have quite the bitz box.

Another thing I love about the hobby is how clean GW seems to be. Whenever I walk into a games workshop, it's like I'm standing in Heavens waiting room (No purgatory jokes, you all know what I mean). There are no chairs, because chairs mess up the feng shui or some shit like that. And there's always good music on. None of that girly type of metal is ever on, it's always the good variety of metal.

And another is how cheap some metal models can be. Like when you see Abaddon for 20 quid, then you see the 5 Plaguebearers for basically the same price. That's 4 quid for each metal model. Music to my ears.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I do have a bursting bits box and also a great appreciation for the Staff wanting to help ypou out with their exchange policy


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Weapon said:


> Enough gloom and doom about how everyone is going to quit the hobby because a company wants to squeeze money out of it's fan base.


Bah, all the constant price rises did for me was make my buy even less GW at retail and only pick it up second hand.

It did not stop me leaving THE hobby (or even the "GW Hobby"). I can still play with what I have without having to add more to my 40k (with over 30,000 pts of mixed armies (4 of them)).

What I like about GWs hobby is that they somehow managed to convince gamers that you can ONLY play their game with their stuff - provided you've painted it with their paints and used their glues.

That's the kind of epic brainwashing certain religious groups would kill for.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Bah, all the constant price rises did for me was make my buy even less GW at retail and only pick it up second hand.
> 
> It did not stop me leaving THE hobby (or even the "GW Hobby"). I can still play with what I have without having to add more to my 40k (with over 30,000 pts of mixed armies (4 of them)).
> 
> ...





Weapon said:


> This thread is NOT a moan thread in any way, so leave your grievances in another thread.


I'm just going to nip this angry talk in the bud. I understand your anger and we've all been there before. But this is not the thread for such discussion.

Another thing I like about the hobby are the interesting projects that people come up with. Like that German guy who made an entire chapter of Blood Angels or the person on 3++ who made converted Raptors.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the depth of the background behind 40k. so many sci fi universes just don't encorage you to think outside the box whereas GW do have a thing for making up random unknown stuff every time they rekease a new novel or codex. 

The richness of the background is what keeps me here and whilst some of their writiers seem intent on bringing the settign crashing down around us, *cough*Matt Ward*Cough*, i can always go back and read abour Stumble Guns, Stalk tanks, Glavian pilots and Wirewolves. Mork bless ya Dan Abnett.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I think GW had a good day when they decided that Ork players can rip apart the odd Chimera, Rhino or Leman Russ and turn them against their former employers. The scope which GW has given us to convert and build is excellent. Though they did fall a little by adding that the conversions must be at least 50%? GW product to be able to use them in store or in an official capacity such as tournaments. Though it is reasonable, they are a business after all.

This applies to just about any army too, to varying degrees. We have all had to pilfer odds and ends from other sprues in our bits boxes to kit out a squad in one way or another or used a different model to represent a character because it looks better than the original.

SGMAlice


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been said above but the depth and breadth of the background keeps me in it. That and the quality and range of the miniatures.

And I don't give a toss about the cost. I just paint slower now.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I gotta say, I do love some of the models they put out like the Wave Serpent and Storm Raven. Also, gotta love converting. Im currently planning out a Darth Vader style conversion for a Chaos Sorcerer 

I plan on having a painting field day with the Wave Serpents for my Eldar army. Chevrons and Alatoic-style painting for every single one


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

i love playing the game, the strategy, the thought of pure carnage my little plastic men do with all those dice, the friendships i have built with absolute strangers and to know i'm not the only 20+ year old who still plays with toys 

most of all i love the cheesy army builds. i love doing themed armies and they allow for it in the rules so i can take for example an entire army made out of sanguinary guard and still be able to use it in legal play...... ah beautiful mmmmmmm


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, and guys?

How about THAT feeling you get when you've finally finished a unit that's taken weeks to paint?

I love that feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

At this moment in time nothing about "the hobby" itself really makes me smile, though Games Workshop did help me meet a _lot_ of people that I never would have met without 40k and provide me with many, many hours of entertainment over the last decade.

Oh, now that I think of it, I really do adore 40k's background story. While Mat Ward's really not a great fluff writer, I'm able to just ignore the things that bother me about 40k lore and focus on the stuff that I love - which is basically everything. I'm always excited to read a new Black Library release and while they don't always meet my expectations, it's okay because the number of hours spent reading and enjoying their stuff makes it all worth it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Having been in the hobby for decades I like the increase in options and detail compared to 20 years ago. I built the new CW Manticore last month and am still wishing I could have included even more of the possibilities from the sprues and painted the kit even better.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Id have to go with the bits and comversion stuff


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the current WH40k, even with the way op'd GK's. The miniatures these days are amazing and all the extra plastic parts are great, much better than the original metal models.

What's all this talk about squids? Is that some nautical, fishing village, island talk?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Weapon said:


> Oh, and guys?
> 
> How about THAT feeling you get when you've finally finished a unit that's taken weeks to paint?
> 
> I love that feeling of accomplishment.


And it gets killed first turn?

Priceless

(i shall remember you brave vendetta......)


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

the main things i love about GW is that while they have a good solid background for the different armies and races they still leave enough room for customisation and the army's still have character.

and the models are pretty good.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the way to look of the models have develpoed over the years. 

When was the last time you looked at a 1st edition rulebook? Seriously the quality of the models is nothing short of laughable, and had those been the models that were around when i was thinking about getting into warhammer, my answer would have been a flat and resounding "No".

These days each new batch that comes out simply looks much more flavorful than the last.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, I love the background, I love the minis, and I love having "fancy a game?" as an excuse for socialising with my mates.

Mostly I love converting and painting miniatures, but this hobby has something for everyone, and some people don't even play with the minis, they are content with reading BL books or playing Dawn of War. 

It's a hobby, hobbies cost money so I can't complain about the prices. If I didn't spend my disposable income on GW and FW stuff it'd be going on a whole heap of other tat to fill up my house... 

Rev


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Weapon said:


> Oh, and guys?
> 
> How about THAT feeling you get when you've finally finished a unit that's taken weeks to paint?
> 
> I love that feeling of accomplishment.



This!!

I also keep my armies on display shelves instead of cases cause most games are played at my house anyway. I Tend to get the same feeling when i see the whole force ranked up and ready to go.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the title is confusing, do you wanna know what we appreciate about the hobby or GW?, they are both massively different things, the hobby is wargaming, GW is only a tiny corner of that hobby

I appreciate the HOBBY, for giving me an affordable hobby with a great range of gaming systems and models made by many amazing well managed companies throughout the world.

I appreciate GW for making these said companies look so damn good by giving a very poor baseline to cross :so_happy:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I am converting a dwarven mine cart to be filled with beer and IT MAKES SENSE! Any fluff where that makes sense is awesome.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> the title is confusing, do you wanna know what we appreciate about the hobby or GW?, they are both massively different things, the hobby is wargaming, GW is only a tiny corner of that hobby
> 
> I appreciate the HOBBY, for giving me an affordable hobby with a great range of gaming systems and models made by many amazing well managed companies throughout the world.
> 
> I appreciate GW for making these said companies look so damn good by giving a very poor baseline to cross :so_happy:


Eh, both.

I see them as going hand-in-hand.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the fact that GW taught me to love painting and gave me the ability to teach other and help others out. Also the great friend I have met, quite a few through this message board. Also the randomness of the dice and how you can get screw or have a total win thanks to them. I do remember losing on the first shot in the game back in 2nd ed and it is still one of my most fond memories, still get a laugh out of it.

GW is still a chap hobby compared to a lot of other things, hell recently I picked up cooking and I will be damned but that can be pricey as hell as well, butthe wife and kids enjoy it .


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Weapon said:


> Eh, both.
> 
> I see them as going hand-in-hand.


I'd disagree, 40k isn't the hobby, it is part of the war-gaming/painting/modelling hobbies, its like how black hawk down isn't a hobby, watching movies is the hobby, or listening to mettalica isn't a hobby, listening to music is.

40k is nothing but a very small specialist barely registered part of a much larger array of hobbies that exist dominated by large more known companies


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> I'd disagree, 40k isn't the hobby, it is part of the war-gaming/painting/modelling hobbies, its like how black hawk down isn't a hobby, watching movies is the hobby, or listening to mettalica isn't a hobby, listening to music is.
> 
> 40k is nothing but a very small specialist barely registered part of a much larger array of hobbies that exist dominated by large more known companies


The guy is just trying to make a topic to show GW some love and counteract all the rather bilious hate that's dancing around the forums by people who have a sour taste in their mouth. Personally I'm happy to engage in this topic because I recognise that even if GW of late hasn't always got it right then I should at least be thankful for all of the good times and opportunities they have afforded me in the past.

If you can't reply to the topic in the spirit of it and have to resort to being pedantic about semantics then why bother?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> If you can't reply to the topic in the spirit of it and have to resort to being pedantic about semantics then why bother?


because I feel separating the hobby and 40k and making it clear which you want to discuss is important, otherwise I could come around and say I love the hobby, I love war-gaming, building and painting with napoleonics, WWII, Infinity etc etc and there would be no answer to what the OP really wanted to know about, which is is in reference to what GW adds to wargaming, painting and modelling and how people feel about them.

GW or 40k appreciation thread would of been more accurate at separating certain elements from a wider hobby


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> because I feel separating the hobby and 40k and making it clear which you want to discuss is important, otherwise I could come around and say I love the hobby, I love war-gaming, building and painting with napoleonics, WWII, Infinity etc etc and there would be no answer to what the OP really wanted to know about, which is is in reference to what GW adds to wargaming, painting and modelling and how people feel about them.
> 
> GW or 40k appreciation thread would of been more accurate at separating certain elements from a wider hobby


So the reason you posted was to be, as I said, pedantic about the semantics of it all because you're sour about GW? Which is of course posting without the spirit of the thread in mind. I appreciate if you personally have to divide the hobby and GW with a big red line in your mind because it would hurt you too much emotionally to group them together but why take digs at them on topics which are blatantly intended to remedy the whole hate situation a little on forums which are named predominantly about a game of the companies devising?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

In fairness, we're in the general 40K area, not the other systems area.

I thought that all of you would cop on to that.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> So the reason you posted was to be, as I said, pedantic about the semantics of it all because you're sour about GW? Which is of course posting without the spirit of the thread in mind. I appreciate if you personally have to divide the hobby and GW with a big red line in your mind because it would hurt you too much emotionally to group them together but why take digs at them on topics which are blatantly intended to remedy the whole hate situation a little on forums which are named predominantly about a game of the companies devising?


your obviously not reading what I typed and reading whatever you imagine to be there, so I won't bother discussing it with you further if thats too much of a problem for you.


Weapon said:


> In fairness, we're in the general 40K area, not the other systems area.
> 
> I thought that all of you would cop on to that.


I don't see how that changes things, I've seen plenty of topics in both the history on here and on other forums that are posted in a specific section, but ask something like "what do you think of 40k, oh but also fantasy and lotr and x and y, I just wanted to put it here lolzor"

no matter how you look at it the hobby is wargaming/modelling/painting, its not GW or 40k specific, they are small parts of those 3 hobbies, where something is posted doesn't really mean anything, its just convenience or a higher amount of traffic to invoke more discussion, I doubt it would get anywhere far if posted in another section of the forum where hardly anyone frequents


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> your obviously not reading what I typed and reading whatever you imagine to be there, so I won't bother discussing it with you further if thats too much of a problem for you.












I'm out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I understand the point about war gaming being a hobby not GW wargaming; however, WWII wargaming does not have a huge novel/fluff based aspect so I do not think GW can be described as only a small part of wargaming.

If you consider the breadth of things then GW is a hobby in that people will do an activity in the 40K universe that they would not do in another universe; a recent example being people who will buy the Space Marine video game not because they like third-person shooter but because you can be a Space Marine; some people are even considering buying it despite not playing third person shooters.

Returning to good things about GW (which seems to be the OPs goal), this discussion of types of wargaming has remaindered me that I prefer GW gaming to historical gaming as relaxation because GW are writing a thrilling game instead of recreating an existing world so I do not need to consider wind speed or other real world matters when blowing away my perfidious foe.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> I'm out.


I'm sure somebody else who doesn't actually read what is written will come to replace you soon enough, someone else who seems to translate what I say into emotional pain, wherever the heck that pile of tripe came from :laugh:


----------



## Marzillius (Jun 30, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> I'd disagree, 40k isn't the hobby, it is part of the war-gaming/painting/modelling hobbies, its like how black hawk down isn't a hobby, watching movies is the hobby, or listening to mettalica isn't a hobby, listening to music is.
> 
> 40k is nothing but a very small specialist barely registered part of a much larger array of hobbies that exist dominated by large more known companies


40k is small?! What are you smoking? GW is like the Microsoft of wargaming, it takes up more than probably 90% of the wargaming market.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> I'm sure somebody else who doesn't actually read what is written will come to replace you soon enough, someone else who seems to translate what I say into emotional pain, wherever the heck that pile of tripe came from :laugh:


You can continue to try and bait me all you like mate. I made my point already, why don't you just let this lie and let the topic be answered as the OP wanted it to be?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Marzillius said:


> 40k is small?! What are you smoking? GW is like the Microsoft of wargaming, it takes up more than probably 90% of the wargaming market.


I'd again disagree, GW is relatively young as a wargaming company, sure they started out long ago, but its only in the past few years its really grown to be recognised allot more by the gaming community, its fanbase though large are fickle, they stop and start regularly and are quickly replaced when they begin to feel alienated by GW's attitude towards long standing gamers.

historical wargaming and things like DnD still I would say dominate the wargaming and roleplay scene, GW may be more public, but historical gaming has and will be around allot longer, with a longer toothed breed of player with more patience and ime on hand.

I mean when a stranger asks me what I do and I say wargaming with model soldiers, they always ask first thing "oh you mean like WWII and romans and stuff?", its never been "oh you mean games workshop?" that usually crops up afterwards.

so I would confuse how public something is for how popular something is.


Digg40k said:


> You can continue to try and bait me all you like mate. I made my point already, why don't you just let this lie and let the topic be answered as the OP wanted it to be?


I think you may of been bating yourself allot better than I by making strange claims and statements with no basis or connection to anything I had said, but nevermind.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you can disagree all you like James, the numbers speak for themselves, GW is the largest wargaming company in the world, not sure why you chucked DnD into the mix as its got nothing to do with wargaming and has been in decline like all pen and pencil roleplaing games since the MMO hit the net, GWs sales and market share are massive compared to historical gaming in all its forms, even now after my meagre 25 years in the hobby the ancient,Napoleonics and WW games companies are splintered and run by fred in his shed,even the companies that came out of the wargaming dark ages like warlord,vitrix etc are still not even operating at a 1% off what GW do, the only game that comes close would be flames of war and even then its no threat to GW's dominance of the market.
We may not like it BUT GW are the daddy.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

well market wise I suppose they could be number 1, but player number wise I'm still gonna say they have nought but a drop in the ocean, and in the end its the number of players and the loyalty of players that matters, and since GW are more than eager to discard players happily and ignore there loyalty regularly they won't be market leader forever, I'd say there still riding the wave of previous years good firtune, but they'll crash hard eventually, all waves do.

but hey, maybe one day they'll realise listening to stockholders is a stupid idea and listening to the fans again is the best way forward, we might finally get a decent set of rules like 3.5 was, a decline in space marines, and a massive increase in specialist game support, there only saving grace to me is that they have not yet dumped them entirely, so they do have some brains still kicking around in the office, just wish they would kick it hard enough to play the damn stuff


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> you can disagree all you like James, the numbers speak for themselves, GW is the largest wargaming company in the world, not sure why you chucked DnD into the mix as its got nothing to do with wargaming and has been in decline like all pen and pencil roleplaing games since the MMO hit the net, GWs sales and market share are massive compared to historical gaming in all its forms, even now after my meagre 25 years in the hobby the ancient,Napoleonics and WW games companies are splintered and run by fred in his shed,even the companies that came out of the wargaming dark ages like warlord,vitrix etc are still not even operating at a 1% off what GW do, the only game that comes close would be flames of war and even then its no threat to GW's dominance of the market.
> We may not like it BUT GW are the daddy.


indeed, its why gw CAN and WILL pull all the crap they do.

WELL THATS THE END OF THAT!!


ON ANOTHER NOTE!
my favorate part of this hobby BY FAR is the converting, i can sit at my desk, with music/podcast on the pc and convert minis ALL DAMN DAY!! haha


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> ...GW are more than eager to discard players happily and ignore there loyalty....


As we are supposed to be citing good things I feel this is out of bounds. Also a prediction of the future does not change the current situation.

James what are your positive (real as opposed to flippant) experiences of GW?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As we are supposed to be citing good things I feel this is out of bounds. Also a prediction of the future does not change the current situation.
> 
> James what are your positive (real as opposed to flippant) experiences of GW?


3rd edition
early 4th edition until ruined by marine ass cannon spam
BFG
Necromunda
Mordheim
Inquisitor
some of the staff have been very memorable for positive reasons
the smells and touch of things when first starting
the attitude of 3rd and early 4th players
store atmosphere (not anymore though, hard to have an atmosphere in constantly empty shops)
LotR
old WD's
old 2nd-3rd edition models
older artwork made me happy as well
and of course old prices


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay James, I'm going to make this easier for you.

This thread is about our appreciation for Warhammer 40,000 and Games Workshop, but if people wish to discuss their appreciation of Lord of the Rings or Fantasy Battle as well, then I have no problem with it.

Edit: I actually missed an entire page of the topic there, so apologies if I came off as harsh.

On topic: I also love how some of the models are made, particularly the Possessed and Raptors. I'm also enjoying the beginnings of my attempts at various painting techniques, like shading and easing black into the recesses to give models a better sense of depth for the viewer.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry James T please leave the thread, your coming across as a bit of a nut job. alot like a westboro' baptist church member. so please there's already like 50 gw hate threads on this site please go to them and say this.

I feel as if you stand out side GW's with signs saying £20 codexs caused 9/11 . so please gtf this thread.

but back on topic.

i found another reason why i like the hobby. the game is so wide spread you can go to any corner of the land and get a game.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

lemage said:


> sorry James T please leave the thread, your coming across as a bit of a nut job. alot like a westboro' baptist church member. so please there's already like 50 gw hate threads on this site please go to them and say this.
> 
> I feel as if you stand out side GW's with signs saying £20 codexs caused 9/11 . so please gtf this thread.


more people aren't reading I see, must be an epidemic of ignorance, or stupidity, I never once came out and clearly said I hate GW, I pointed out they are part of a hobby, not a hobby itself, pointed out I'm not confident there as big as historical gaming, and pointed out I was a fan due to a list of reasons literately on the previous page before recent years and what they have been getting upto, but none of that screams GW hate I'm afraid, GW displeasure yes, but not hate, so I will not be leaving a thread based on people not reading what I post and reading what they want to read instead.

perhaps you should be checked as well if those things above make me sound to you like a westboro baptist member or a GW 9/11 conspiracy theorist.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I also like the friendly, helpful online communities that are willing to help over rules disputes and share ideas.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James, you seem to misunderstand how you can show your dislike for something without typing 'i dont like x'

for example, just in this thread you have said:

"I appreciate GW for making these said companies look so damn good by giving a very poor baseline to cross"

you are saying "gw are pricks and make other look better by comparison"
in essence: you hate GW

"since GW are more than eager to discard players happily and ignore there loyalty regularly"

you are saying "gw are pricks and dont look after fans"
in essence: you hate GW

when asked to list the things you DO like, you replied with:
"3rd edition
early 4th edition until ruined by marine ass cannon spam
BFG
Necromunda
Mordheim
Inquisitor
some of the staff have been very memorable for positive reasons
the smells and touch of things when first starting
the attitude of 3rd and early 4th players
store atmosphere (not anymore though, hard to have an atmosphere in constantly empty shops)
LotR
old WD's
old 2nd-3rd edition models
older artwork made me happy as well
and of course old prices"

all things from the past, what you are saying: "gw are pricks and used to be so awesome"
in essence: you hate GW


so, james, you HAVE infact said you gont like gw, multiple times infact!

good day sir.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

like I said, people reading what I don't type:alcoholic:
bit childish to "translate" what someone says to make you sound like your right.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> like I said, people reading what I don't type:alcoholic:
> bit childish to "translate" what someone says to make you sound like your right.


no, im pretty sure im reading what you are typing :laugh:

now please leave, your trolling is probably due elsewhere


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

*shakes head at the disbelief at how pathetic some people have to get just to feel happy on there high horse*


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> *shakes head at the disbelief at how pathetic some people have to get just to feel happy on there high horse*


i dont own a horse


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> like I said, people reading what I don't type:alcoholic:
> bit childish to "translate" what someone says to make you sound like your right.


in essence that's what you said, that's what i read it as. 

anything can be interpreted , and that's what I and many others read it as.

so no it's not childish to dissect an argument. that big long list you wrote just seemed like to me "see i liked somethings, this gives me a valid reason to hate".

seriously go away.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

:goodpost:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

James.
Look at the pretty picture. I'm coming to get you... :threaten:

On topic: I love modelling/converting and the general friendliness between non-competitive gamers.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry i had to do this and it may seem irrelavant but this is a private message i got my banter buddy james


Quote:
Originally Posted by lemage 
seriously go away.
seriously go fuck yourself, seriously.

seriously have a nice serious day...seriously.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

lemage said:


> sorry i had to do this and it may seem irrelavant but this is a private message i got my banter buddy james
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


haha i just got a message too XD

title: horsie horsie

Quote:
Originally Posted by the-ad-man
i dont own a horse

strange, I though that whiny annoying noise was the horse fucking your bitch ass, probably branded with a GW logo to make you that much more accommodating for it.

have a nice day
and get cream

i dont know what he means by 'get cream' perhaps im reading too much into it, he genuinly wants me to get some cream?

also, ive never stated my oppinion on gw in this thread(or any others to my recolection) haha


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I just spent ages writing out a concise response but in the end i decided on this.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a lovely PM too reading:

"go hunt the trolls in that thread then, none here I'm afraid, but good hunting."

Anyway, I'm gonna shutup now before a Mod comes and screws the thread over :wasntme:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I just spent ages writing out a concise response but in the end i decided on this.












its the only way


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

agreed.

now to get this thing back on topic. 

i like the friendly atmosphere in every GW. they have excellent staff there . and lots of good players.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

having driven the troll from the thread, it returns to it's lair. to slumber and feed!

i also like the atmostphere in most gws, tho only ever on weekdays, and before 3.30/4pm (when a certain crowd isnt running rampant haha)


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

& so, back on topic...

I enjoy the things most people have posted about the WARHAMMER 40K Hobby. The background, games and models are all great. I also really enjoy making terrain for the various games.

One thing stands out for me about 40k and that's the freedom for individuality the background & fluff leaves you to expand your own creativity into. You can make your own Chapter, Legion, Regiment, Craftworld, Hivefleet, ect., ect. and have it fit into the universe realitively well. With allot of other games the universes seem so small &/or too well deffined to allow much room for your personal army. I like that there's too many SM Chapters to know them all & millions of IG Reg. and unknown Craftworlds and that everyones ideas and armies can mostly fit into the background/fluff. It allows for so much creativity in army construction & converting. Which is probably my favorite part of the 40K Hobby.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

lemage said:


> agreed.
> 
> now to get this thing back on topic.
> 
> i like the friendly atmosphere in every GW. they have excellent staff there . and lots of good players.


GW would own several hundred less of my dollars if this were not the case! :laugh:


And all the extra bitz are awesome. If you work wisely you can make your 35 bucks go far! Not to mention lovely conversions!

And the (intentionally) incomplete fluff always leaves room for your little custom corner. It would be boring if every faction of every race was mapped out in explicit detail. With no room for add-ons.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

On a GW based wargaming Hobby site , it's pretty safe to assume that's what is meant by 'Hobby', much like if it was a Kit Car builders site I would expect 'hobby' to mean all aspects of that from engine builds to upholstery.

Title changed to _Wargaming Hobby appreciation thread._
It's better for search engine hits anyhoo.



For me the wargaming hobby is all about the little men, 

seeing other peoples interpretations of the game setting and it's denizens made real in a miniature, or scenic project is a massive part of it for me.

I love what others imaginations can spawn.

Meeting decent folk to roll die with is another big ( but currently neglected) part of my hobby enjoyment.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not game at GWs but the few I have been to I have had a great experience. You can tell that they love their jobs (I mean who applies who isn't a fanboy?). I have not gotten into many other wargames but a few have peaked my interest.



James Tiberius said:


> *shakes head at the disbelief at how pathetic some people have to get just to feel happy on there high horse*


Welcome to being the first person on my ignore list. Hard to imagine in such a low post count you have managed to paint yourself as such a cunt to quite a few people. All you have done is come here and call people names and add zero to posts while trolling them.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Hard to imagine in such a low post count you have managed to paint yourself as such a cunt to quite a few people. All you have done is come here and call people names and add zero to posts while trolling them.


Spot on pal. Can someone ban the nobrot? I've seen posts by him in about 5 threads now, and he's a dick in all of them.

Regardless, I love the hobby in general. I love orks for their rough as fuck workmanship. scrappy machinery, crazy weaponry and their social heirachy. Its just so well thought out (still not sure on the spores idea. Kinda makes sense as to why there's shitloads of them, but even so...). Other 40k wise, it's as many others have said, the fluff as a whole, the different races and backgrounds. It's emmersing stuff.

I also like how the mini's have evolved. From paying a tenner for 30 beakies, I'd pay more for a battleforce and the quality of figures they bring anyday. Great days in the past were had with those models, but they were in the past... best to keep em there ;-)

Still painting a SW Landraider, and the new model is amazing... I remember the originals... and snigger slightly.. haha :biggrin:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

The fluff is what does it for me. The backstory of the Imperium is amazing, and the forces attempting to subvert/destroy it are equally so. Most of their novels are very good. What excites me the most is what the models stand for - I can paint a picture in my mind of what the miniatures are doing as if they are real. 

I could care less about price. The hobby itself has given me much to do over the years, and I am glad that it has. I have never looked back since I have started and asked, "what could I have done if I saved all that money...".


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> The fluff is what does it for me. The backstory of the Imperium is amazing, and the forces attempting to subvert/destroy it are equally so. Most of their novels are very good. What excites me the most is what the models stand for - I can paint a picture in my mind of what the miniatures are doing as if they are real.
> 
> I could care less about price. The hobby itself has given me much to do over the years, and I am glad that it has. I have never looked back since I have started and asked, "what could I have done if I saved all that money...".


I've done that, but the only alternative I thought of was buy different GW minis.:biggrin:


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like the stores, It's awesome that they have modeling and gaming tables that I can go and spend all day at.

The background is what first brought me into it, I remember reading The Inquisition War series and thinking how awesome it would be if there was actually a world like this and sure enough I find GW DOES have a world like that.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Wingman said:


> ...I remember reading The Inquisition War series and thinking how awesome it would be if there was actually a world like this....


Good to see that other people like Inquisition Wars as well.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

What I love about GW is the fluff. Definately the fluff. As mentioned numerous times earlier, it allows you to create some custom fluff for your army easily without having to screw with the established fluff too much.

I also like playing a megabattle and making up a little story in my head about it.

And on that note, I must go write some custom fluff.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yes Mega battles, I used to play them before Apoc came out, and now that they put it out FW had a 37% stake in my soul at this point and I am looking at chucking over another 3% to them for more resin soon.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a long history (20 years +) with GW. 40k and fantasy. 
and im still in love with the hobby. Simple as that. backround, fluff, painting and converting.
I Love it. 
How else can I justify to the wife the endless hours painting...not to mention the cash:shok:

I have had a full run in GW. from fanboy to employee to onlooker just painting

Still I apprieciate the friends I've made, the skills I've learned and the many endless hours of enjoyment, imagination, exhilaration and disappointment and anger.

I would guess most if not all who are in this hobby are Aplha personalitys and that in itself creates a competition as we can see by the history of this thread:wink:
But EVERYONE here on this website and on a multitude of others are here because the hobby, figures and games wether GW or another company has brought us together. a common language, common likes, dislikes, whatever. Like it or not Mostly because of GW.

and that is pretty special and i apprieciate that painting little metal/plastic figs and throwing dice have brought me here.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Hard to imagine in such a low post count you have managed to paint yourself as such a cunt to quite a few people. All you have done is come here and call people names and add zero to posts while trolling them.


Have I told you I love you recently djinn?

Things I like about 40k: djinn 24 is a part of the hobby and the sensible people involved crucify the haters. 

anyhow, painting models is fun... very fun. I also enjoy very much the epicness of battle reports and the 'cinematic moments' which may seem a bit cheesy on paper, but really do happen literally every game.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I like how their more recently hired sculptors are all amazing. And using CAD helps too, definitely.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Ragnar said:


> Have I told you I love you recently djinn?
> 
> Things I like about 40k: djinn 24 is a part of the hobby and the sensible people involved crucify the haters.
> 
> anyhow, painting models is fun... very fun. I also enjoy very much the epicness of battle reports and the 'cinematic moments' which may seem a bit cheesy on paper, but really do happen literally every game.


Emperor's Champion VS. the Defiler anyone?

That was awesome.

I'm mainly a Chaos Marine player, but I love the Emperor's Champion model.

It just looks so noble and powerful at the same time.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd love Games Workshop 123% more if they'd build a Warhammer world in Virginia. I think I'd take a yearly pilgrimage just to worship at the Emperor's throne.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Try living in Indiana, hell Indianapolis is pretty much the mecca of gaming and we do not have one anywhere in the state. Closest is either Chicago or Memphis.


----------

